

eBay Unveils A Pinterest-Inspired Redesign And Launches eBay Now - joeyespo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/ebay-unveils-a-pinterest-inspired-redesign-and-launches-ebay-now-a-same-day-delivery-service/

======
activedecay
I guess that's nice, but I can't look past the gross kerning of the new logo.

